# Best place to get Vivariums/reptiles in Plymouth?



## jacob44 (May 3, 2010)

Was just wandering if anyone knows any nice cheap but good shops for the above in Plymouth? Thanks.


----------



## hiddenkingdom (Dec 23, 2007)

Tamar Aquatics at the Tamar View Nursery's, Carkeel, Saltash is pretty good for Vivs as they have most in stock although don't have much on view, as for Reptiles depends on what you want. Endsleigh Garden Centre on the A38 is another good one and have a good selection, the Ark Pet Shop in Colin Campbell Court is also good but a bit pricey and if you want Specialist stuff like Retics, Burms etc then Reptileworld in Plymton.


----------



## chill435 (Feb 1, 2010)

reptileworld is brilliant andy has vast amount of knowledge and is very happy to help, twobytwo just before the embankment are now just concentrating on reptiles and are in the process of a shop refit but its still open. what is it your after any reptile n particular?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Ivybridge now has a place on the filham industrial estate called Devon Reptiles. Really helpful and knowledgeable people run the place, it's new, and you just have to drop in and say "hi" to Cyder the Albino western diamondback 

Yup, they have a dwa licence :lol2:

Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.devonreptiles.com
Location: 12a Blair rd, Filham moor ind estate.
Ivybridge, United Kingdom


----------



## Reptile_Kyle (Apr 24, 2010)

*Vivarium*

Unsure about plymouth but if your looking a viv check out
www.ebay.co.uk/vivexotic

Cheap + it only takes afew days to get here!

I got 1 awhile ago! There great!
Hope this helps


----------



## catkins (Apr 27, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Ivybridge now has a place on the filham industrial estate called Devon Reptiles. Really helpful and knowledgeable people run the place, it's new, and you just have to drop in and say "hi" to Cyder the Albino western diamondback
> 
> Yup, they have a dwa licence :lol2:
> 
> ...


 
Can also recommend these guys. :2thumb:


----------

